# looking for a friend to correspond with



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

Due to a heart attack I'm kinda on hold model wise, or layout wise I should say for a bit yet. I'l love to make a friend to write to and talk to. I don't have room for my layout at the moment, but will soon be building a layout room on skids that I can set up somewhere. I've been in N scale since the 70's and have lots of stuff I collected so when I retire next month I'll have most of what I need. If anyone is interested send me a kite,

[email protected]

Brian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You've got a whole host of friends here on the forum ...

Chat away!

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea I know but some things I don't want to discuss on line. ya see, I remarried 5 years ago and live in the wife's home. 4 bedroom home and I haven't got a place for my layout and she doesn't want a mess from building in her house. I therefore am going to build a shed I can load on a trailer of mine, and take it somewhere I can park the shed and build a layout. It's going to be mine, and mine alone. This is kinda negative so I won't go further, that's why I' was looking for a friend to yak at off line.


----------

